# Going to UK before student visa???



## Neil22 (May 10, 2010)

Hey new here, i saw a similar thread to this but there was no real answer for it. I am curious if anyone knows 100percent for sure.

Basically i plan on attending uni in October, finishing my degree there so little over 2 years. I know your allowed to enter UK one month prior to your course date start. I was planning on going a month before that, but mainly for travel reasons and impatience lol. My gf does live in the UK as well so i would be visiting her as well, but my best friend moved to ireland. I was planning on entering UK early august, then going to dublin for few days. I also plan on going to france and re-entering the UK when my student visa kicks in (leaving the country).

My question is, is this legit? Can you do this? (id have my plane tickets to ireland and france to prove it) I really dont want to get in trouble for it and want to make sure i would be ok doing this. Thanks



*side note, being from US i dont need to apply for a visitor visa...so i would be going with the 6month stamp, leaving country (to france) then re-entering with student visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Neil22 said:


> Hey new here, i saw a similar thread to this but there was no real answer for it. I am curious if anyone knows 100percent for sure.
> 
> Basically i plan on attending uni in October, finishing my degree there so little over 2 years. I know your allowed to enter UK one month prior to your course date start. I was planning on going a month before that, but mainly for travel reasons and impatience lol. My gf does live in the UK as well so i would be visiting her as well, but my best friend moved to ireland. I was planning on entering UK early august, then going to dublin for few days. I also plan on going to france and re-entering the UK when my student visa kicks in (leaving the country).
> 
> ...


Yes, you should be able to do what you propose. First apply for your student visa to start a month before the course begins. You can postdate your visa by up to 3 months, but do so early as there is often delay in processing at busy times like May/June. Then when you arrive in UK in August, tell the immigration officer that you have just come for a visit and you will be leaving before your student visa becomes valid and will re-enter when it does. You may have to give details of your plans to visit Ireland and France, and make sure your dates tall and you have enough funds for your travels (bank statement, credit card, cash etc). You will be given a stamp for a visit up to 6 months. Your leave remains valid while you take a side trip to Ireland (being in the common travel area), but expires when you leave for France. Then when you finally re-enter UK to activate your student visa, make clear to the immigration officer that you have come for the start of your course, when your passport is stamped next to your visa sticker to indicate you are given leave to enter as a student.
Make sure you keep all your documents you have submitted for your student visa on you while you enter and leave UK, as you may be asked to show them. It's best not to mention your girlfriend to avoid any possible complications (e.g. not a legitimate student, a ruse to live with her indefinitely?) And ensure that your final entry to UK takes place on or after the 'valid from' date of your student visa.


----------



## Neil22 (May 10, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Yes, you should be able to do what you propose. First apply for your student visa to start a month before the course begins. You can postdate your visa by up to 3 months, but do so early as there is often delay in processing at busy times like May/June. Then when you arrive in UK in August, tell the immigration officer that you have just come for a visit and you will be leaving before your student visa becomes valid and will re-enter when it does. You may have to give details of your plans to visit Ireland and France, and make sure your dates tall and you have enough funds for your travels (bank statement, credit card, cash etc). You will be given a stamp for a visit up to 6 months. Your leave remains valid while you take a side trip to Ireland (being in the common travel area), but expires when you leave for France. Then when you finally re-enter UK to activate your student visa, make clear to the immigration officer that you have come for the start of your course, when your passport is stamped next to your visa sticker to indicate you are given leave to enter as a student.
> Make sure you keep all your documents you have submitted for your student visa on you while you enter and leave UK, as you may be asked to show them. It's best not to mention your girlfriend to avoid any possible complications (e.g. not a legitimate student, a ruse to live with her indefinitely?) And ensure that your final entry to UK takes place on or after the 'valid from' date of your student visa.


Thanks for responding. Yeah thats what i would think, i just want to make sure theres nothing i am missing that could hurt me later. If anyone has done this i would like to hear about it. I wouldnt even know who to ask for an official answer neither.


----------



## jujuvramos (Jun 1, 2010)

I am on a similar situation. But my acceptance letter won't arrive before the end of June, and I wanted to take a French course in Lyon starting on the 5th of July, what leaves me no time to apply for a visa here in Brazil (my country of residence). Do you know if it is possile to apply for a Tier 4 visa from outside your country of residence (France, for instance) ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jujuvramos said:


> I am on a similar situation. But my acceptance letter won't arrive before the end of June, and I wanted to take a French course in Lyon starting on the 5th of July, what leaves me no time to apply for a visa here in Brazil (my country of residence). Do you know if it is possile to apply for a Tier 4 visa from outside your country of residence (France, for instance) ?


Normally, no. You need to be a resident there rather than merely a visitor. As getting your UK student visa is vital, you may have to forego your French course or do it some other time. You can't always do what you want to do, and you often have to compromise by prioritising.


----------



## jujuvramos (Jun 1, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Normally, no. You need to be a resident there rather than merely a visitor. As getting your UK student visa is vital, you may have to forego your French course or do it some other time. You can't always do what you want to do, and you often have to compromise by prioritising.


Thank you for the quick reply! 

I hope the letter arrives in time for my plans. It would surely be nice to take advantage of already being in Europe and get another language out of the way...


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Response to Uk visa, entering early*



Joppa said:


> Yes, you should be able to do what you propose. First apply for your student visa to start a month before the course begins. You can postdate your visa by up to 3 months, but do so early as there is often delay in processing at busy times like May/June. Then when you arrive in UK in August, tell the immigration officer that you have just come for a visit and you will be leaving before your student visa becomes valid and will re-enter when it does. You may have to give details of your plans to visit Ireland and France, and make sure your dates tall and you have enough funds for your travels (bank statement, credit card, cash etc). You will be given a stamp for a visit up to 6 months. Your leave remains valid while you take a side trip to Ireland (being in the common travel area), but expires when you leave for France. Then when you finally re-enter UK to activate your student visa, make clear to the immigration officer that you have come for the start of your course, when your passport is stamped next to your visa sticker to indicate you are given leave to enter as a student.
> Make sure you keep all your documents you have submitted for your student visa on you while you enter and leave UK, as you may be asked to show them. It's best not to mention your girlfriend to avoid any possible complications (e.g. not a legitimate student, a ruse to live with her indefinitely?) And ensure that your final entry to UK takes place on or after the 'valid from' date of your student visa.


 I am in a similiar position...I was wondering if anyone can help me. I am studying in England for a full year starting in October. The school suggests flights for US students to come over and settle in should be September 28 & 29th. I want to fly over in August either a late night flight on the 25th and arrive in the UK the 26, or leave the 26th and arrive either that night of the next day. 

I am worried that the UK will reject me for entering but I plan on spending time with my boyfriend and his family before I travel down to school. I don't want to leave the country and then re enter because I cannot afford 2 flights back and forth. Does anyone know if there is a likelihood that I will be approved or disapproved to enter early?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rider9113 said:


> I am in a similiar position...I was wondering if anyone can help me. I am studying in England for a full year starting in October. The school suggests flights for US students to come over and settle in should be September 28 & 29th. I want to fly over in August either a late night flight on the 25th and arrive in the UK the 26, or leave the 26th and arrive either that night of the next day.
> 
> I am worried that the UK will reject me for entering but I plan on spending time with my boyfriend and his family before I travel down to school. I don't want to leave the country and then re enter because I cannot afford 2 flights back and forth. Does anyone know if there is a likelihood that I will be approved or disapproved to enter early?


Your Tier 4 student visa will be valid from a month before your course starts. If you arrive earlier than that, of course you can't activate that visa but must enter as a visitor. You will then have to leave UK (a day trip to France will do - no need to fly back to US) and re-enter on or after your sudent visa becomes valid. You just have to tell the immigration on first arrival what you intend to do - just visit for a short time before your course, and re-enter with your Tier 4 visa. It's best not to describe him as your boyfriend - just say you are staying with a friend, with a rough itinerary and a letter from his parents inviting you to stay with them.


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Your Tier 4 student visa will be valid from a month before your course starts. If you arrive earlier than that, of course you can't activate that visa but must enter as a visitor. You will then have to leave UK (a day trip to France will do - no need to fly back to US) and re-enter on or after your sudent visa becomes valid. You just have to tell the immigration on first arrival what you intend to do - just visit for a short time before your course, and re-enter with your Tier 4 visa. It's best not to describe him as your boyfriend - just say you are staying with a friend, with a rough itinerary and a letter from his parents inviting you to stay with them.


Thank you so much!! Do you know if it is a definite that the Visa would activate a month early? I am worried that I will be rejected to go in early but if not I will travel before the activation. What do you recommend I should say about me entering early?

I was thinking maybe saying that I plan on site seeing in England, and staying with a friend whose family invited me there? And do I need to get a letter from his mom inviting me?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rider9113 said:


> Thank you so much!! Do you know if it is a definite that the Visa would activate a month early? I am worried that I will be rejected to go in early but if not I will travel before the activation. What do you recommend I should say about me entering early?
> 
> I was thinking maybe saying that I plan on site seeing in England, and staying with a friend whose family invited me there? And do I need to get a letter from his mom inviting me?


Usually, a Tier 4 adult student visa for a course lasting 12 months will have 'valid from' date around a month before the start of your course (they just put the relevant date from the details you put on the application form).

Yes, just sightseeing and staying with a friend's family will do - a letter from the host family will be very useful, as they won't have to question you about available funds for accommodation and so on. Immigration has been known to phone the host family to get their side of the story - and if it contradicts what you have told them, it can get tricky. So a letter inviting you to stay with them, with dates, will clear up ambiguities. Ask them to put their phone number - landline and mobile, and not to refer to you as their son's girlfriend - just a friend. They may still phone if they think the letter is a forgery!
It will make your life a lot easier if you do your tourist bit during the month leading up to the start of your course. Then your student visa will be activated, and you don't have to leave and re-enter the country.


----------



## jujuvramos (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I am a bit confused, apparently my message has been deleted for "proposing illegal activity", but I don't understand what was illegal in it! There exists a visa, called PROSPECTIVE STUDENT VISA for students who haven't finished their arrengements with the university but have a clear intention to study in the UK (such as me, since i'm just waiting for the letter). This I know is perfectly legal. Than I asked if it allows for multiple entries, so i could go to France and re-enter UK with no problems... than again, this was just a question! I don't intend to do is if it's illegal... If this gets deleted again, please send me a message later so I know what not to do. thanks!


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Usually, a Tier 4 adult student visa for a course lasting 12 months will have 'valid from' date around a month before the start of your course (they just put the relevant date from the details you put on the application form).
> 
> Yes, just sightseeing and staying with a friend's family will do - a letter from the host family will be very useful, as they won't have to question you about available funds for accommodation and so on. Immigration has been known to phone the host family to get their side of the story - and if it contradicts what you have told them, it can get tricky. So a letter inviting you to stay with them, with dates, will clear up ambiguities. Ask them to put their phone number - landline and mobile, and not to refer to you as their son's girlfriend - just a friend. They may still phone if they think the letter is a forgery!
> It will make your life a lot easier if you do your tourist bit during the month leading up to the start of your course. Then your student visa will be activated, and you don't have to leave and re-enter the country.


Okay so when I have to explain my reason for entering early I should say sight seeing, settling in and residing at my friends home. Then I should ask his mom to write me a letter and attach it to the visa documents. Should it include her saying stuff about taking me sightseeing to different places and staying at her place and provide the address and her phone number? The thing is my boyfriend lives in a house down the street from his mother. Should I have him write it and say everything and give his number and if they ask how we met he will just be honest and explain?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rider9113 said:


> Okay so when I have to explain my reason for entering early I should say sight seeing, settling in and residing at my friends home. Then I should ask his mom to write me a letter and attach it to the visa documents. Should it include her saying stuff about taking me sightseeing to different places and staying at her place and provide the address and her phone number? The thing is my boyfriend lives in a house down the street from his mother. Should I have him write it and say everything and give his number and if they ask how we met he will just be honest and explain?


Make it simple. No need to eleborate on your sleeping arrangement. Your friend's mother is putting you up for the duration of your stay and have a letter from her ready to show to the immigration (they may not ask for it but it's there just in case). Have some rough itinerary for your time in UK - places to visit, what you're going to do and so on. And then make clear you are leaving and then re-entering UK for the start of your course, when your student visa will be actvated. When answering questions, be truthful but don't volunteer information not asked for. If you are asked if your friend is a boyfriend, just say no. They are on the lookout for those trying to stay on illegally in UK with their boy- or girlfriend.

But if you arrive for the first time on and after the visa's 'valid from' date, none of this will be necessary and you just carry in your hand, not checked, luggage the copy of documents you've submitted with your visa application and show to the immigration when asked.


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Usually, a Tier 4 adult student visa for a course lasting 12 months will have 'valid from' date around a month before the start of your course (they just put the relevant date from the details you put on the application form).
> 
> Yes, just sightseeing and staying with a friend's family will do - a letter from the host family will be very useful, as they won't have to question you about available funds for accommodation and so on. Immigration has been known to phone the host family to get their side of the story - and if it contradicts what you have told them, it can get tricky. So a letter inviting you to stay with them, with dates, will clear up ambiguities. Ask them to put their phone number - landline and mobile, and not to refer to you as their son's girlfriend - just a friend. They may still phone if they think the letter is a forgery!
> It will make your life a lot easier if you do your tourist bit during the month leading up to the start of your course. Then your student visa will be activated, and you don't have to leave and re-enter the country.


So since I am staying with my boyfriend should I have him write a letter and refer to himself as the friend and mention sight seeing and settling in and what not? And then have him provide his house and his number in the letter and attach it to the visa document?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rider9113 said:


> So since I am staying with my boyfriend should I have him write a letter and refer to himself as the friend and mention sight seeing and settling in and what not? And then have him provide his house and his number in the letter and attach it to the visa document?


Don't complicate things. Just a letter from his mother will do inviting you to stay with them. Tell the immigration verbally, if asked, about what you intend to do and where you are going to visit.

None of this is necessary if you arrive in UK on or after the first date of your student visa's validity. Just tell immigration you have come for your course, and when asked, show copies of documents you submitted when applying for your visa.


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Usually, a Tier 4 adult student visa for a course lasting 12 months will have 'valid from' date around a month before the start of your course (they just put the relevant date from the details you put on the application form).
> 
> Yes, just sightseeing and staying with a friend's family will do - a letter from the host family will be very useful, as they won't have to question you about available funds for accommodation and so on. Immigration has been known to phone the host family to get their side of the story - and if it contradicts what you have told them, it can get tricky. So a letter inviting you to stay with them, with dates, will clear up ambiguities. Ask them to put their phone number - landline and mobile, and not to refer to you as their son's girlfriend - just a friend. They may still phone if they think the letter is a forgery!
> It will make your life a lot easier if you do your tourist bit during the month leading up to the start of your course. Then your student visa will be activated, and you don't have to leave and re-enter the country.


Since I am staying with my boyfriend should I attach the letter from him? And in the letter should it include travel plans and his phone number?


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Don't complicate things. Just a letter from his mother will do inviting you to stay with them. Tell the immigration verbally, if asked, about what you intend to do and where you are going to visit.
> 
> None of this is necessary if you arrive in UK on or after the first date of your student visa's validity. Just tell immigration you have come for your course, and when asked, show copies of documents you submitted when applying for your visa.


Okay I will ask his mother then to write a letter inviting me, but what should I say in it? That she is allowing me to stay with her and settle in and she will show me around or something? I want it to sound as believable as possible. And should she write her number in the message? 

And when the UK border asks me why I am here I will say studying and show them all the forms that I have been faxing back and forth to my study abroad advisor? I am traveling through IFSA BUTLER and Perry Institute is handling my visa process. Do you know if I will have to take a day trip or not once I am there?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rider9113 said:


> Okay I will ask his mother then to write a letter inviting me, but what should I say in it? That she is allowing me to stay with her and settle in and she will show me around or something? I want it to sound as believable as possible. And should she write her number in the message?
> 
> And when the UK border asks me why I am here I will say studying and show them all the forms that I have been faxing back and forth to my study abroad advisor? I am traveling through IFSA BUTLER and Perry Institute is handling my visa process. Do you know if I will have to take a day trip or not once I am there?


The letter only needs to say that she is inviting you (your name) to stay with her family from _ to _ (dates), and she will bear all the cost of your upkeep during your stay. She should then put her address and phone numbers. The letter is only necessary if you decide to arrive earlier than when your student visa becomes valid. 
When you re-enter UK (e.g. after a day trip to France) or arrive for the first time on or after the first day of validity of your student visa, just say you have come for the course and, when asked, show a confirmation of acceptance for studies (CAS) which your institute should have given you, and evidence of funds, such as recent bank statements.


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Make it simple. No need to eleborate on your sleeping arrangement. Your friend's mother is putting you up for the duration of your stay and have a letter from her ready to show to the immigration (they may not ask for it but it's there just in case). Have some rough itinerary for your time in UK - places to visit, what you're going to do and so on. And then make clear you are leaving and then re-entering UK for the start of your course, when your student visa will be actvated. When answering questions, be truthful but don't volunteer information not asked for. If you are asked if your friend is a boyfriend, just say no. They are on the lookout for those trying to stay on illegally in UK with their boy- or girlfriend.
> 
> But if you arrive for the first time on and after the visa's 'valid from' date, none of this will be necessary and you just carry in your hand, not checked, luggage the copy of documents you've submitted with your visa application and show to the immigration when asked.


Okay, wow this is a lot more than I thought. Okay so I will have his mom write the letter then. I am planning on flying the 26th or 27th, my concern is that is technically before the start of the visa. Ifsa butler is recommending flights for the 28-30th of September and I am flying in August early because I plan on going to a music festival that weekend. So since I would be going in early then I guess I would have to take a day trip unless they approve of me leaving in August which is questionable and I am nervous about that big time. 

So if I take a day trip to France that means I should bring all of my visa forms before I go back into the UK right?


----------



## nooshka.fg (Jul 19, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Make it simple. No need to eleborate on your sleeping arrangement. Your friend's mother is putting you up for the duration of your stay and have a letter from her ready to show to the immigration (they may not ask for it but it's there just in case). Have some rough itinerary for your time in UK - places to visit, what you're going to do and so on. And then make clear you are leaving and then re-entering UK for the start of your course, when your student visa will be actvated. When answering questions, be truthful but don't volunteer information not asked for. If you are asked if your friend is a boyfriend, just say no. They are on the lookout for those trying to stay on illegally in UK with their boy- or girlfriend.
> 
> But if you arrive for the first time on and after the visa's 'valid from' date, none of this will be necessary and you just carry in your hand, not checked, luggage the copy of documents you've submitted with your visa application and show to the immigration when asked.



Dear Joppa,
I have a similar situation to the friend you were helping about early entry.
I need a visa to enter the UK and I have already submitted my documents to the embassy and currently waiting for the results. I also need to be in the UK in August because of a conference held in the exact university that I have been accepted to go to in October and also in the exact college of that university. 
My course will be in October,so normally the visa should be valid as of September.I wanted to ask you is this a fixed rule or there are exceptions to it and it differs case by case. The only thing I did was submit all documents needed for my Tier 4 visa and I attached a letter explaining the situation and along with that,I attached two letters,one an invitation from my professor who will speak at this conference and I have assisted her in what she shall present. and one from the president of the conference who confirmed that I had registered and that since I am attending this school in October , it would be beneficiary to my education to attend this conference.
Ofcourse I also come back to my country after that and return in due time for my course.
I wanted to know if that makes any sense. I was rather afraid of submitting that letter because I thought it might confuse the visa officer but I did anyhow as the conference mattered alot to me.
Do you think there is a chance? and if I get the visa by some miracle,do you think I would be able to enter without problems ? as normally I need a visa to enter the UK and it is not like I can travel visa free,leave and then go back for my 
studies.I would appreciate your help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nooshka.fg said:


> Dear Joppa,
> I have a similar situation to the friend you were helping about early entry.
> I need a visa to enter the UK and I have already submitted my documents to the embassy and currently waiting for the results. I also need to be in the UK in August because of a conference held in the exact university that I have been accepted to go to in October and also in the exact college of that university.
> My course will be in October,so normally the visa should be valid as of September.I wanted to ask you is this a fixed rule or there are exceptions to it and it differs case by case. The only thing I did was submit all documents needed for my Tier 4 visa and I attached a letter explaining the situation and along with that,I attached two letters,one an invitation from my professor who will speak at this conference and I have assisted her in what she shall present. and one from the president of the conference who confirmed that I had registered and that since I am attending this school in October , it would be beneficiary to my education to attend this conference.
> ...


It's up to the consulate whether to grant you an earlier date for arrival to enable you to attend the conference. The one month rule is indeed laid down in immigration rules and isn't normally negotiable, but if the conference is related to your course and is at least an implied condition for enrolment, then I'd have thought you stand a reasonable chance, provided the consulate is satisfied by the documentary proof you submit. If you are denied an earlier date for your Tier 4 visa, you can still apply for a student visitor visa to cover the period of the conference. Remember in that case you'll have to leave UK and re-enter with your Tier 4 - no need to return home but must leave for another country other than Ireland. It may be easier to go home if getting a Schengen visa is proving difficult.

What normally happens is if a student wants to follow another short course before their formal studies, such as brushing up English, they need two visas.


----------



## nooshka.fg (Jul 19, 2010)

Joppa said:


> It's up to the consulate whether to grant you an earlier date for arrival to enable you to attend the conference. The one month rule is indeed laid down in immigration rules and isn't normally negotiable, but if the conference is related to your course and is at least an implied condition for enrolment, then I'd have thought you stand a reasonable chance, provided the consulate is satisfied by the documentary proof you submit. If you are denied an earlier date for your Tier 4 visa, you can still apply for a student visitor visa to cover the period of the conference. Remember in that case you'll have to leave UK and re-enter with your Tier 4 - no need to return home but must leave for another country other than Ireland. It may be easier to go home if getting a Schengen visa is proving difficult.
> 
> What normally happens is if a student wants to follow another short course before their formal studies, such as brushing up English, they need two visas.


Thank you for your quick reply.I can not apply for a student visitor, because the embassy in where I live is so busy that appointments are made up to 4 months in advance so there is no more time left and my passport is currently with them anyway.As for the conference,it is not a requirement of my enrollment,I am attending at my own expense,and the fact that it is situated in the exact area where i will be studying is only a coincidence,so I am guessing the officer will have not much of a reason to grant me an early visa,esp since the one month before is clearly stated everywhere.I had read about in the rules but i thought it differs case by case.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nooshka.fg said:


> Thank you for your quick reply.I can not apply for a student visitor, because the embassy in where I live is so busy that appointments are made up to 4 months in advance so there is no more time left and my passport is currently with them anyway.As for the conference,it is not a requirement of my enrollment,I am attending at my own expense,and the fact that it is situated in the exact area where i will be studying is only a coincidence,so I am guessing the officer will have not much of a reason to grant me an early visa,esp since the one month before is clearly stated everywhere.I had read about in the rules but i thought it differs case by case.


From what I know of UK BA, they rarely make exceptions to their rules - it gets too complicated I suppose! Their usual line is to refuse anything other than the standard visa issued under normal terms and conditions - they don't think it's their job to make things easier for applicants, or grant them a period longer than they are entitled to.


----------



## nooshka.fg (Jul 19, 2010)

Joppa said:


> From what I know of UK BA, they rarely make exceptions to their rules - it gets too complicated I suppose! Their usual line is to refuse anything other than the standard visa issued under normal terms and conditions - they don't think it's their job to make things easier for applicants, or grant them a period longer than they are entitled to.


Yes,that makes sense.I just hope me presenting the idea of the conference along with my Tier 4 documents won't end up getting me rejected ! Thank you for your help,I appreciate it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nooshka.fg said:


> Yes,that makes sense.I just hope me presenting the idea of the conference along with my Tier 4 documents won't end up getting me rejected ! Thank you for your help,I appreciate it.


That is always the danger of asking more than you are normally entitled to. I call it 'Oliver Twist' syndrome! Instead of granting you Tier 4 for your course, asking for an earlier date may just put their back up and reject your entire application. Well it's too late now and you can only hope they can see your good intentions and be reasonable.


----------



## Mary530 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello,

I also have a similar question. Reading your thread was helpful, but I'd still like to pose my own situation (sorry if this is repetitive!)

Hello! I will be studying abroad in the UK for 3 months and my classes start on September 22nd. I recently learned that my student visa will only allow me to travel for 7 days before my classes start (so, September 15th). However, I have already booked a plane ticket for September 3rd. I had planned on staying with two of my friends in the UK (one in London, one in Scotland).

1. What can I do to be able to enter the UK on Sept. 3rd? I can get letters from my friends that they are hosting me. 
2. Will I need to tell the UK immigration officer this when I get there or let the embassy know about this as I'm applying for a visa?
3. Will they refuse me entry if I arrive early?
4. Do I need to leave the UK for a day and re-enter and activate my student visa? Is this the only way, and is this successful?
5. Lastly, I have a one-way ticket. The only reason is that I will probably be studying abroad in Spain for the Spring semester and may go straight there. Will this be a problem? Do I need a return ticket? I have the end date of my study in the UK on an official letter from the University. Will that be sufficient?

I don't want to show up 11 days before my visa begins with a one-way ticket, arouse unwarranted suspicion, and be sent back.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mary530 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I also have a similar question. Reading your thread was helpful, but I'd still like to pose my own situation (sorry if this is repetitive!)
> 
> ...


You need to enter as a visitor. Take copies of your bank statement and letters of invitation from your friends. They should state your name and address, when you are staying with them and that they will pay for all your outgoings during your stay.



> 2. Will I need to tell the UK immigration officer this when I get there or let the embassy know about this as I'm applying for a visa?


You need to tell the immigration officer on arrival what you intend to do. They will look at your visa and say it isn't valid yet. 



> 3. Will they refuse me entry if I arrive early?


You need to tell why you are arriving early, and what you intend to do. Say where you are staying, what you are planning to do including leaving UK and re-entering, and if asked, show proof of funds. Hopefully they will stamp your passport to give you leave to enter as a visitor.



> 4. Do I need to leave the UK for a day and re-enter and activate my student visa? Is this the only way, and is this successful?


Yes, you have to. There is no other way in which you can get a new leave to enter as a student. Besides, one of the conditions of your stay as a visitor is you'll leave the country at the end of it. Book a day return ticket now and carry confirmation with you. Flying with budget airline is probably cheaper than a ferry ticket as a foot passenger, as you need to add travel cost to and from the Channel port.



> 5. Lastly, I have a one-way ticket. The only reason is that I will probably be studying abroad in Spain for the Spring semester and may go straight there. Will this be a problem? Do I need a return ticket? I have the end date of my study in the UK on an official letter from the University. Will that be sufficient?


This is a grey area. You normally need to show a return ticket or an onward ticket. Without it, you may not even be allowed to board the flight for Britain, as check-in staff are under instruction to check up on these things. You should have booked an open-jaw roundtrip into UK and out of Spain. Failing that, book a cheap ticket from UK to Spain on one of budget airlines and carry printout of your e-ticket. It may only cost £30 or so.



> I don't want to show up 11 days before my visa begins with a one-way ticket, arouse unwarranted suspicion, and be sent back.


If you follow my suggestions, chances of that happening will be minimised, but nobody can give you cast-iron guarantee. Make sure you carry all your paperwork for your course of studies - i.e. everything you presented to the consulate when applying for your visa including confirmation of acceptance for studies (CAS) number, and phone numbers of your college and friends (preferably their mobile numbers).


----------



## Mary530 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## mylow (Jul 9, 2011)

*All in the same boat*

Hi all,


I am totally in the same boat as all of you. I am currently seeking to do a Masters program in the UK which begins on the 26th of September. I had already booked my ticket for the 24th of August which is 2 days short of my valid entry as a student visa. I am a non-visa national which allows me to enter into the UK without a visa for 6 months. 

I'm obviously considering postponing my trip in order to enter as a valid student. But I would very much prefer to proceed with flying off on the 24th of August. Must I leave the country before the 26th of August and reenter after the 26th to activate the student visa? Or can I leave any time before the start of my course program and re-enter as a student? Clearly, there is no definite, government backed answer to this on the UKBA website. 

Advice much appreciated!

Regards,
Marcus


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mylow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I am totally in the same boat as all of you. I am currently seeking to do a Masters program in the UK which begins on the 26th of September. I had already booked my ticket for the 24th of August which is 2 days short of my valid entry as a student visa. I am a non-visa national which allows me to enter into the UK without a visa for 6 months.
> ...


First, it's at the discretion of the immigration officer you meet on arrival whether to let you enter as a visitor. There is no way you can activate your student visa before its validity, even if it's only two days. You should really have planned in such a way that you arrive in UK on or after 26th August. What you can do is to book a flight out of UK from the same airport later on 24th, so that you can stay airside and don't have to enter UK and face all sorts of questions and scrutiny, preferably on the same airline or airline alliance so that your luggage can be checked through to your ultimate destination, say Paris (not budget airlines like EasyJet or Ryanair who don't do through checking). Then arrange to fly back into UK on or after 26th. Problems solved!

If that's not possible or you prefer not to, assuming they let you into the country on 24th, you don't have to leave and re-enter on 26th - it can be anytime before the start of your course. But as I have said, your biggest challenge is convincing the officer to grant you leave to enter as visitor. You must have pre-booked flights out and into UK to activate your student visa, you must show where you are going to stay (e.g. hotel or hostel reservation) and evidence of funds - recent bank statements, cash, TCs etc. 

I suggest you go along with my first suggestion and book a flight out of the same UK airport on 24th August and return sometime after 26th. 

I only flew back to UK on Wednesday and saw a poor Chinese student getting a thorough grilling from immigration officer, as we British travellers just filed past her. They really are clamping down on overseas students and can make your life difficult.


----------



## TomDuff (May 13, 2012)

I am in similar situation. Arriving in UK from South Korea at end of May for English course (arrive more than 7 days before course), but will travel to Hungary for vacation just after arrive in London.

Will stay with friends in London while study, then leave in August.

I have booked all flights and have letters from English school and friends.

Really worried immigration officer will reject me if I say I am coming for just 5 days travel in London, then want to come back as student visitor visa after Hungary.

Has anyone had similar experience? Or any advice for me.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

TomDuff said:


> I am in similar situation. Arriving in UK from South Korea at end of May for English course (arrive more than 7 days before course), but will travel to Hungary for vacation just after arrive in London.
> 
> Will stay with friends in London while study, then leave in August.
> 
> ...


South Koreans aren't visa nationals so all you need is your passport.
You must explain exactly what you are trying to do, that you are coming as a tourist and then leave for a holiday in Hungary and return on or after the 'valid from' date of your student visa. Provided you have return flights to and from Hungary, enough money to pay your travel costs (e.g. latest bank statement, TCs) and your temporary address in UK (if your friend is giving you free board and lodging, get a letter from them putting their offer in writing).

If you have all the above, I don't think it will be a problem.

It will be much easier just to go straight to Hungary from Korea and enter UK once your student visa becomes valid. It will probably be cheaper too.


----------



## TomDuff (May 13, 2012)

Joppa said:


> South Koreans aren't visa nationals so all you need is your passport.
> You must explain exactly what you are trying to do, that you are coming as a tourist and then leave for a holiday in Hungary and return on or after the 'valid from' date of your student visa. Provided you have return flights to and from Hungary, enough money to pay your travel costs (e.g. latest bank statement, TCs) and your temporary address in UK (if your friend is giving you free board and lodging, get a letter from them putting their offer in writing).
> 
> If you have all the above, I don't think it will be a problem.
> ...


Thank you for your advise. I already had booked my tickets to UK and Hungary, so cannot change them.

I will prepare the information you said and hopefully it will be fine.

I will try to write again after I arrive to say if it was ok.


----------



## TomDuff (May 13, 2012)

My friend prepared this letters for me:

*Accommodation:*
Address
Telephone

I confirm that MY NAME are welcome to stay with us in our flat during your holiday and studies in the UK (from 24 May 2012 to 21 August 2012).

Kind regards

*
And for bank statement letter (I will use father's money):
*Address
Telephone

I confirm that MY NAME can use the funds available in my account (number XXXXXXXX) for her stay in the UK.

Kind regards

Is there more information required? Or some template letter for this kind of document?


----------



## TomDuff (May 13, 2012)

Hello again,
I arrived in UK last month to Heathrow air port, they didn't check my documents. Then after holiday in Hungary, I arrive to Gatwick air port and they checked my documents (flight ticket out of UK, study documents, accommodation email from friends, bank statement from father), asked some questions, but all was fine and I received student visitor stamp.

Thank you for your advice, and I hope others have same experience 

PS. I am really enjoying London


----------



## Jhong (May 31, 2013)

*Exit and Re-enter after student visa validity date*



Joppa said:


> Yes, you should be able to do what you propose. First apply for your student visa to start a month before the course begins. You can postdate your visa by up to 3 months, but do so early as there is often delay in processing at busy times like May/June. Then when you arrive in UK in August, tell the immigration officer that you have just come for a visit and you will be leaving before your student visa becomes valid and will re-enter when it does. You may have to give details of your plans to visit Ireland and France, and make sure your dates tall and you have enough funds for your travels (bank statement, credit card, cash etc). You will be given a stamp for a visit up to 6 months. Your leave remains valid while you take a side trip to Ireland (being in the common travel area), but expires when you leave for France. Then when you finally re-enter UK to activate your student visa, make clear to the immigration officer that you have come for the start of your course, when your passport is stamped next to your visa sticker to indicate you are given leave to enter as a student.
> Make sure you keep all your documents you have submitted for your student visa on you while you enter and leave UK, as you may be asked to show them. It's best not to mention your girlfriend to avoid any possible complications (e.g. not a legitimate student, a ruse to live with her indefinitely?) And ensure that your final entry to UK takes place on or after the 'valid from' date of your student visa.


Dear Joppa, 

I refer to your reply above to an earlier question. My situation is almost identical with one small difference. My student Visa will become valid roughly on 22 Aug. I will be in the UK for a farmstay from 31st July. I will be printing out emails from the farmer to prove that I am going to stay with him and his family. However, the crux of the matter now is, I intend to do my exit on 30th Aug and re-entry 10th Sept. As my exit is within the validity of the student visa, will it be a problem? Or must I do the exit before the student Visa activates?

I am very concerned and worried about being deported. I see the advice given on this sit and it is sound, however, may I know if you know of cases of people actually being deported when they try to enter before their activation of their student visa?

Many thanks,
JHong!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jhong said:


> Dear Joppa,
> 
> I refer to your reply above to an earlier question. My situation is almost identical with one small difference. My student Visa will become valid roughly on 22 Aug. I will be in the UK for a farmstay from 31st July. I will be printing out emails from the farmer to prove that I am going to stay with him and his family. However, the crux of the matter now is, I intend to do my exit on 30th Aug and re-entry 10th Sept. As my exit is within the validity of the student visa, will it be a problem? Or must I do the exit before the student Visa activates?
> 
> I am very concerned and worried about being deported. I see the advice given on this sit and it is sound, however, may I know if you know of cases of people actually being deported when they try to enter before their activation of their student visa?


That should be fine. Your student visa doesn't become active until you re-enter UK and declare your purpose as study. Make sure you carry all the evidence suggested above, including about farm stay, and make your intentions crystal clear on first and subsequent entry.


----------



## Jhong (May 31, 2013)

Many thanks Joppa!

I will post here if I am safe and sound, so that others who might be attempting the same can feel reassured as well 

Cheers,
Jhong


----------



## Jhong (May 31, 2013)

StevenGerrard said:


> Yes you can do but you should take NOC from your study place so It is your personal matter regarding your traveling not study matter so just try to take noc from your institute.


May I clarify what is an NOC?


----------



## kasparas11 (May 11, 2014)

I am in a similar situation here. My gf (chinese) is coming to UK with student visa starting a month before the start of her course. However, I want her to come earlier than that to spend more time with me. Does anyone know if it is easy for chinese to apply for a visitors visa if they have a student visa and what type of visa should she apply for and whats the procedure? I would appreciate the answers to that. Thank you.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You can only have 1 visa at a time. I don't know how this could work logistically.


----------

